# The V



## Sheitown (May 10, 2004)

Has anyone seen the V today? still high? muddy? looking good? planning on taking my son on his first steelhead trip in morning, if conditions are right. 
Thanks to all in advance


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm no expert but the V Still looked pretty stained on lower stretches by rt.2 / Jerusalem road to me when I drove by on my way to Amherst this afternoon. The river Might fish tomorrow but it might need a little more time till fishing conditions are prime


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Sheitown said:


> Has anyone seen the V today? still high? muddy? looking good? planning on taking my son on his first steelhead trip in morning, if conditions are right.
> 
> Thanks to all in advance



There are lots of feeder creeks that are fishing right now, as for the main river it's probably gonna be stained a few more days, probably a week or so with the rain


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Sheitown (May 10, 2004)

thanks for the info fellas im going to take him on wed. and hope the water is a little more prime. Just want him to feel the pull of one of these bad boys. 
thanks again


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Also hoping to hit it on wed. First time there, hopefully we get into some fish, if not it still looks like a great day to be out.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The upper stretches don't fish well over 200cfs lower portions north of rt2 however, do fish above 200cfs hopefully it won't be too dirty for you guys


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sheitown (May 10, 2004)

we did go to the V today. didn't see a fish. Disappointing to say the least. Have not had good luck on the V in years. it was a little cloudy but if there were fish in the system I Believe we would of at least seen one caught. Maybe im just not the fisherman I used to be or never was, but I may be done with Ohio steelhead.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Spent all day there today and also didn't see anything. Nothing flashing, rolling or jumping. Water was pretty murky when we got there around 8 but was starting to clear a little and had dropped an inch or two by the time we left around 3:30. Talked to several other fisherman and were told two were caught in a very deep hole but no one else had seen any. Still a nice day to be out.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Pulled 4 mid river and buddy lost one. All on egg patterns. Fished numerous areas and fish cam from three spot. They are there just not in good numbers imho. The spots we expected to pull fish were void of fish for us.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

rough couple of days on the V for me also


----------

